# RequestDispatcher eine anderes Projekt zugreifen



## Scorpi41 (5. Jul 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

irgendwie komme ich an diesen einen Punkt nicht weiter.
Ich habe verschiedene Projekte in zusammengefasst unter ABB2!



In den Projekt ABB2-war liegt eine Servlet die eine Session generiert und auf ein Hauptmenü verweist.
Aus diesem Hauptmenü heraus möchte ich auf das Projekt Tankstelle auf eine .jsp zugreifen. Dabei sollen alle attribute mit übergeben werden. Z.B. das Session Objekt.

Ich habe es erst versucht mit sendRedirect... Was natürlich keinen Sinn macht weil die Attribute nicht übergeben werden. 

Bloß mit den RequestDispatcher sucht er nur im Projekt ABB2-war nach der angegebenen .jsp
Ich schaffe es nicht einen Verweis auf das Projekt Tankstelle/index.jsp so dass die attribute mit übergeben werden.

Hat jemand vll einen Denkanstoss für mich wie ich das realisieren kann?!

Ich danke euch!


----------



## maki (5. Jul 2011)

*verschoben*


----------



## Scorpi41 (7. Jul 2011)

HAt wirklich keiner eine Idee :/ ?


----------



## brauner1990 (7. Jul 2011)

Du musst dafür erstmal beide Projekte deployen, die Pfade angeben und dir dann erst Gedanken über das Parsing der Parameter machen. Wenn du auf das andere File zugreifen kannst, kannst du die Parameter via getter-String der http-url anhängen.


----------



## Scorpi41 (7. Jul 2011)

Hallo brauner1990,

ich muss gestehen das ich ein Blutiger Anfänger bin und nicht so recht verstehe was du meinst.... 
Also deployed habe ich die ganzen Projekte ja schon! 
Okai also könnte ich auch Objekte mit übergeben als Parameter?

Was meinst du jetzt mit dem Rest wie ich das mache?


----------



## brauner1990 (7. Jul 2011)

Du willst sozusagen aus einem Projekt andere Sachen aufrufen. Sollen diese Sachen im übergreifendem Projekt benutzt werden, oder einfach nur aus dem Verweisenden Projekt aufgerufen werden?


----------



## Scorpi41 (7. Jul 2011)

Die Sachen sollen im übergreifendem Projekt benutzt werden.


----------



## brauner1990 (7. Jul 2011)

Also wenn es ungefäht so funktioniert

http://localhost:8080/hauptprojekt/main.jsp klick auf das 2. projekt mit den parametern username=user1 pw=pw1 würde das z.b. den link http://localhost:8080/anderesprojekt/main.jsp?username=user1&pw=pw1 lauten. dies kannst du per get methode machen, dann sind die parameter sichtbar oder z.b. per post, dann werden sie gesendet, sind aber nicht im link sichtbar


----------



## Scorpi41 (8. Jul 2011)

Hallo,

Danke das hat mir geholfen und werde es genau so machen wie du es beschrieben hast!!!

LG

Scorpi41


----------

